# Cute Tori & Monster Maltese



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay,first you get to see how adorable Tori is!

Now, I think I have kind of just of given up on making Belle the type of the dog that plays. I know I have told you guys she doesn't think she is a dog but here is the proof! I know she isn't a hav and she definitely isn't easy going. But do any of you have/had dogs like this? And did they ever decide to act like dogs and interact with them?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I don’t mind watching but DON’T ask me to join in….

Amanda was Dora correcting Belle? It looked like she was but without hearing anything I was not sure.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

I think you are right, Belle just doesn't accept the fact that she is a dog.  
It also looked to me that Dora was trying to correct her behavior, what a smart girl and a beauty too!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL! It looks like Belle thinks those "dogs" are beneath her! Some dogs just think they're people, and that's that.

I have the opposite problem with Maddie. She loves every dog, and I have to constantly prevent her from engaging a huge Great Dane in her agility class in play. That dog is one huge klutz and could hurt her just by swatting with its paw. 

It does look like Dora was trying to correct Belle. Watching doggie dynamics is fascinating.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is very fascinating in my house right now and interesting you guys all caught that. I wasn't sure what Dora's part was as her tail was wagging, I really dont know if she knows how to read Belle correctly as my view was Dora thought Belle might be playing. She really looks up to Belle in some ways. Dora did play with Rascal a little but she always checks with Belle to see if it is okay. The battle for pack status has been changing in my house and it really depends on what it is- Dora has now decided she is first out the door when I come home. She will throw Belle down and Belle has learned quickly that the big dog often wins that one. Belle still walks first when we are hiking. They eat together no problem but Belle no longer gets to take bones from Dora. 

I let them both sort it out and they get along extremely well. I have only once broken a fight over a raw bone and that was more for me to establish my role 

Thanks for the conclusion on Belle  She is now 5 and I think there is no changing her ways!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ It does look like Dora is "sticking up" for Tori when Belle "goes after" her. As if to tell her, "Belle, don't pick on the baby, it's not nice!".


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Dora is trying to take on more of an ambassador role with Belle, as if she knows that Belle is terrorizing other dogs so she steps in when she thinks it's necessary. It's rather cute.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*They're all adorable...*

and it seemed Dora only intervened when Belle was acting up. Like 'come on sis, behave'!

Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is the good girl all the time! Maybe she was saying Belle that isn't how we treat others. 

Belle's idea of playing is to run and bite Dora. Dora's way of playing with Belle is running like a bull thru a china shop awway from Belle. She is just so good natured and easy going. I don't think I could have asked for a better dog!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm sure that Dora and Belle would say they couldn't have asked for a better human!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

#Wow, Dora was really protecting Tori. I loved the tail wag on Dora.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with Belle - she's just an elitist! LOL

I love Dora more and more each time I see her. She's gorgeous and her disposition is beautiful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think they all have precious personalities. Gucci "polices" a little bit, I never really knew what to call it until I heard you talk about Belle. She especially is VERY jealous if another dog tries to play with me or comes up to me. Sheesh....its downright embarrassing! lol

Cute video!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I guess you really see what a sweetheart Dora is around Belle <BG> She is absolutely the sweetest dog I have ever known except when her pray drive kicks in and the poor bunnies and squirrels meet Killer 

As to Belle, I think Elitist is mild! I should have known to not pick the puppy beating the other ones up. Then our ride home, she didn't want on my lap but on the dash board, she bossed us around from day one. She has gotten a lot better. It is funny because when she knows she is going to be bad, she tries to walk away and tries to stop herself but sometimes she can't! Thank goodness she is cute and little! Others find it adorable imagine if she had this personality and was a bull mastiff!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! So true. They can get away with a lot of brattiness when they are little. You wouldn't dare tolerate it in a mastiff or how about a Dogue de Bourdeaux? (I think they are the smallest of the mastiff breeds.) I love that breed, but they sure are ugly and you can't have them around Havanese. Here's a pic of a bitch from a week ago:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! So true. They can get away with a lot of brattiness when they are little. You wouldn't dare tolerate it in a mastiff or how about a Dogue de Bourdeaux? (I think they are the smallest of the mastiff breeds.) I love that breed, but they sure are ugly and you can't have them around Havanese. Here's a pic of a bitch from a week ago:


Kimberly, I saw that dog at the Sunday show. Craig said, "Kimberly loves these dogs. She wants a house full of them.":jaw:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think they are all adorable!! Lily also polices behavior. if I reprimand one of the other two, Lily runs to them and growls as if yelling at them. She will sit back and watch until someone does something bad! Tori is getting big!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I don't know about a house full, but I do want one. They are incredibly people friendly, but very dog aggressive, so I can't have one. They are freakishly sweet! (At least the ones bred with the correct temperament anyway.)

Sorry to highjack your thread, Amanda. You said mastiff and I snagged the opportunity.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, yes..it would be scary behavior on a big dog, ehh? ound: Dora even seemed to be 'monitoring' the situation too! Not in the same capacity as Belle, but keepin' an eye on everyone! lol

They compliment each other well, though...I imagine the struggle for top dog is comical.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yucky... I like furry dogs. If anything I would love a beardie!

What amazes me is how Belle's attitude does scare off bigger dogs. She is never the dog messed with at the dog park, at training, etc. They all leave her alone and half of them are scared of her!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's cuz she's a bossy little bully! Ha ha!

Oh, Beardies are pretty - and they are giant Havanese!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Dogue de Bourdeaux are so ugly that they are actually beautiful (does that make any sence!). I don't think I could ever have any Mastiffs, their slobber is unbelieveable and you need a bath towel handy at all times....yuk!!!

I do love the Beardies, I agree they look like giant Havs and Tebetan Terriers remind me of slightly larger Havs.


----------

